# Hi from Vevay. In.



## steve.lustig (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi from Vevay, Indiana.. Located between Louisville, KY. And Cincinnati, Oh. Known as the tri states.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Question; If KY is below OH, how can you be between them when IN is west of Ohio? Is there a probe in IN that runs between them? :scratch:


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome from Bloomington In. I think Vevay is a river town. Two steps south and your all wet .:lpf:


----------



## steve.lustig (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok good one.:doh: 71/75 Runs from Louisville, KY. To Cincinnati. Oh. along the northern edge of KY near the Ohio River and Vevay is on the southern edge of In. Next to the Ohio River we are about 14 miles from 71/75 at exit #55 off of 71. That puts us in the middle. hope this helps 

Steve Lustig
For even the Son of man came not to be served but to serve others and to give his life as a ransom for many. Matthew 20:28 NLT


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, Steve. I am very close to your location only in KY. Tell us about yourself. How many hives do you have and for how long.

Eaglerock, to make things even more mixed up the Greater Cincinnati Airport is in Northern KY.

Joan


----------



## steve.lustig (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi At this time I have only one hive and a nuc. Just got back into beekeeping after I was stung 37 times about 4 years ago and went into anaphylactic shock. At that time I was a box watcher and not a beekeeper. Just raised my first queen on the 11 th :applause:and she should start lying soon, hop to raise many more in the next few months for splits. For over winter nucs. How about you. :lookout:

Steve Lustig
For even the Son of man came not to be served but to serve others and to give his life as a ransom for many. Matthew 20:28 NLT


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

steve.lustig said:


> Ok good one.:doh: 71/75 Runs from Louisville, KY. To Cincinnati. Oh. along the northern edge of KY near the Ohio River and Vevay is on the southern edge of In. Next to the Ohio River we are about 14 miles from 71/75 at exit #55 off of 71. That puts us in the middle. hope this helps
> 
> Steve Lustig
> For even the Son of man came not to be served but to serve others and to give his life as a ransom for many. Matthew 20:28 NLT


Yes it helped....thanks!


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

adgjoan said:


> Hi, Steve. I am very close to your location only in KY. Tell us about yourself. How many hives do you have and for how long.
> 
> Eaglerock, to make things even more mixed up the Greater Cincinnati Airport is in Northern KY.
> 
> Joan



thanks joan... :scratch:


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

steve.lustig said:


> Hi I was stung 37 times about 4 years ago and went into anaphylactic shock.




Caused you extreme sensitivity to it?


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Steve I just got started in beekeeping this year with 4 packages. I took a queen rearing class in May and got 6 cells from that. They have been in the hives for 4 weeks now. In all honesty I really do not know what the heck I am doing but I am having a ball doing it.:banana:

Location: close to Florence.

Joan:banana::banana:


----------



## steve.lustig (Jun 7, 2009)

I know the area. We attend church in Cincinnati at the vineyard community church in Springdale. Have done some work in Florence area and do our shopping there some times also. 
I and two Amish friends are hoping to open a beekeeping store in this area in spring 2010 wish us luck


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

that sounds awsome, Steve! I look forward to your store.

Joan


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Glad you have joined us. This is a good forum to learn more about bees & beekeeping.

If you're thinking about opening a store, it would be good to get connected to all nearby beekeeping clubs, not to mention that clubs are great places to find mentors.

There's a Southeast Indiana Beekeepers' club just north of you around 
Versailles. The contact person is Jon Wismann, [email protected].

Plus, there are a couple clubs across the river in Carroll and Gallatin counties:
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/association/index.htm


----------

